# wood tree stands



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

what does anyone think about building a ladder stand out of treated lumber. I found a deal on some and was thinking about buying it. any info would be great. or if any one has any good plans for one


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

I would use Thompson's water seal on any finished product even if it were treated wood under a coat of camoflaging paint. I have 2 stands, chain ons, that are in about their 23rd year of use and I didn't use treated plywood on them either. They have also been left out over the winter months several times.

Thomspson's baby!!!!


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm switching to all lumber now. Have a friend who is a manager at lumber yard and I had a ladder stand stolen here this past Dec. That pretty much switched me to just building my own stands out of lumber. Make sure to have that safety harness on regardless of which way ya go. :wink:


----------

